
What is a Y Combinator? - hcrisp
http://mvanier.livejournal.com/2897.html
======
JamilD
For those (like me) that prefer learning through talks and demonstrations, Jim
Wierich gave an incredible talk on the Y Combinator at RubyConf 2012.

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs)

Code:
[https://github.com/jimweirich/presentation_ynot](https://github.com/jimweirich/presentation_ynot)

------
aappleby
Wrote this a while back but didn't get much feedback - might be helpful if you
know more Javascript than Scheme.

[https://medium.com/@tanjent/refactoring-out-a-y-
combinator-9...](https://medium.com/@tanjent/refactoring-out-a-y-
combinator-99427d483186#.j1c72ia7f)

------
DelaneyM
For any ES6-ers around here:

    
    
      le=>(f=>f(f))(f=>le(x=>(f(f))(x)));

------
aargh_aargh
Should have (2008) in the title.

> Posted on Aug. 14th, 2008 at 08:44 am

